# Two new Shows coming to ME-TV this fall



## LMckin

Those who have ME-TV Network coming this fall 

Emergency! and Remington Steele are coming this Fall to METV Network.


----------



## fluffybear

LMckin said:


> Those who have ME-TV Network coming this fall
> 
> Emergency! and Remington Steele are coming this Fall to METV Network.


I've seen ads for both already but are those the only two shows coming to ME for the fall?


----------



## AntAltMike

I remember once reading that after Emergency had become a hit, there was a huge jump in the incidence of boy babies named "Gage". At the time, it was regarded, by some measure, as the most remarkable jump on the list of a name from obscurity to measurable popularity.

We're getting MeTV in one of my local DMAs (Baltimore) shortly, and it will immediately become my most watched entertainment channel.


----------



## LMckin

fluffybear said:


> I've seen ads for both already but are those the only two shows coming to ME for the fall?


Those only two Promo that have been seen on METV and it Fall Schedule Starts September 3rd so it fall schedule should be out week of August 20 or 27 and have been mention on the metv facebook.com


----------



## Paul Secic

LMckin said:


> Those who have ME-TV Network coming this fall
> 
> Emergency! and Remington Steele are coming this Fall to METV Network.


Our METV station got sold to Telafuta.


----------



## fluffybear

Paul Secic said:


> Our METV station got sold to Telafuta.


You should be able to get ME-TV as a .2 on KOFY


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Emergency cool, I remember that show


----------



## fluffybear

A couple of other additions for Me-TV includes "Donna Reed Show" & "Make Room for Daddy".

Me-TV Fall Schedule


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

No Courtship of Eddie's father


----------



## fluffybear

There is always RTV or Antenna TV


----------



## PrinceLH

I also see that MeTV will be available in the Syracuse, New York market, in September, on WSYR's subchannel 9.2 (RF17.2). It's still almost 80 miles for me, but it's over 100 to the Rochester over the air transmitter WHEC. I sure wish that they'd add this station to Directv, so it could be viewed clearly, from my location near Watertown, NY.


----------



## PrinceLH

fluffybear said:


> There is always RTV or Antenna TV


I would rate the 4 best oldies channels in this order:

MeTV

Antenna TV

RTV

THIS

There is a need for these channels on Satellite.


----------

